# البرنامج التدريبي الخاص بفهم المواصفات الجديدة ohsas 18001-2007 أسامة مدني



## اسامةعباس (7 فبراير 2009)

*برنامج تدريبي جديد لفهم المواصفات الجديدة OHSAS 18001-2007 **للحصول علي العرض التقديمي:*​ 
*اضغط هنا*​


----------



## الدكرونى (7 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 فبراير 2009)

ملف رائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (8 فبراير 2009)

الاخوة الافاضل
الموقع ده بالذات لا اعرف كيفية تنزيل الملفات من عليه
رجاء الافاده او رفع الملف علي موقع اخر
شكرا


----------



## sayed00 (8 فبراير 2009)

مشكور مهندس اسامة


----------



## الدكرونى (8 فبراير 2009)

*احمد ابو جلال **الاخوة الافاضل*
*الموقع ده بالذات لا اعرف كيفية تنزيل الملفات من عليه*
*رجاء الافاده او رفع الملف علي موقع اخر*
*شكرا *


اخى العزيز \ احمد ابو جلال 
بعد التحية 
اعدد لك شرح بسيط بالفديو على امل توضيح كيفية التحميل كل ما عليك اتبع تحركات الموس 
على امل ايصل المعلومة المطلوبة 
فى النهاية لك تحياتى


----------



## اسامةعباس (10 فبراير 2009)

السادة الزملاء/ أعضاء المنتدى
العرض التقديمي بالمشاركة هو لبرنامج أنا قدمته بالفعل داخل قطاع البترول من خلال مركز تدريب شركة بترول كبرى تعمل بمصر والوطن العربي وبالفعل هذه الشركة لا تحتاج لأي دعاية ولا تستهدف الأفراد للمشاركة ببرامجها ويتم المشاركة ببرامجها من خلال ترشيحات من الشركات البترولية والصناعية العاملة بمصر.
والبرنامج بفضل المولى عزوجل نجح علي الرغم من وجود حاضرين سبق أن حضروا البرنامج مع شركات مانحة لشهادات الأيزو والأوساس ولكن وجدوا فائدة مضافة وحلول لمشكلات كثيرة من واقع التطبيق العملي للمواصفة الجديدة ، وهو مايختلف كليا وجزئيا عن الدراسة النظرية للمواصفة والمراجعة عليها.
وغرضي الاساسي من هذا الكلام هو ما اتضح من مشاركات بالملتقى لبعض الزملاء تحمل تلميحات غير مقبولة دون الخوض في تفصيلها أو أسماء، وليعلم الجميع ان المادة التدريبية المعروضة للفائدة للجميع سواء من يحتاج هذا العلم أو للمحاضرين كتجربة تم تنفيذها بنجاح وبناءها من واقع خبرتي الشخصية كمحاضر لبرامج السلامة منذ أكثر من خمس سنوات.
كما أوضح أن العرض التقديمي لا يعبر عن حجم البرنامج أو ورش العمل التي تم تنفيذها أو المناقشات التي دارت.
هذا للايضاح فقط.


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (10 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ دكروني
وجزاك الله خيرا م اسامة عباس فقليل من الناس عندهم حب تعلم العلم وتعليمه وافادة الناس فإن زكاة العلم تعليمه


----------



## جمانه أحمد (11 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا أستاذنا


----------



## عبدالله العمامى (14 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الملف القيم


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (16 فبراير 2009)

يا ريت لو حد من الاخوة
يوضح فائدة التسجيل في الircaبحيث يكون للدورة تسجيل بها


----------



## اسامةعباس (16 فبراير 2009)

أرجو الايضاح المعني غير واضح ، وياريت مامعنى اللفظ irca


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (17 فبراير 2009)

م / أسامة
سوف أحاول ان أوضح لك حسب الي انا فهمه
دورات ohsas نوعين الاول تعريف بالنظام والثاني دورة تأهيل لouditor وفيها يجب ان يكون المنظمين للدورة لديهمregestration من iternational register for certificated ouditor
irca
http://www.irca.org
فالدورة الاولي تعريفية اما التانية فهي تؤهلك لتكونouditor

وبالتالي الثانية افضل ولو غالية شويتين ولو اني لا اعرف اين تعطي ولا تكلفتها
ارجو ان اكون اوضحت المقصود
ولااعرف ان كنت فاهم الموضوع صح ام هناك توضيحات
ارجو من سيادتكم م/اسامة وحضرتكم متخصص في الموضوع الافادة 
وكذالك الاخوة في المنتدي


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (17 فبراير 2009)

استفسار اخر
عند البحث في النت عن OH&S OUDITOR
وجدت التالي
*Occupational Health & Safety Training Courses, Seminars, Examinations and Certification Programs*



Introduction to OHSAS 18001(Unaccredited)​
IRCA Registered Occupational Health & Safety Management Systems Auditor Conversion Course - OHSAS 18001​
IRCA Registered Occupational Health & Safety Management Systems Auditor/Lead Auditor Training Course​
OHSAS 18001 - Awareness & Understanding of Requirements​
OHSAS 18001 Internal Auditor Training Course (Unaccredited)
​ 
فما الفرق بينهم
وهل هناك مراكز في مصر تعطيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اسامةعباس (17 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للاستاذ/ أحمد
كل ماقمتم بايضاحه صحيح، والمادة التدريبية المرفقة بالمشاركة الاصلية كما سبق أن اوضحت للفائدة فقط للزملاء المبتدئيين بالمجال وللاسترشاد للمحاضرين ويسعدني طبعا أي اضافات أو اقتراحات لتحسين مستوى المادة من الزملاء ذوي الخبرى.
ملحوظة : البرنامج تم تقديمه من قبل ونشر الماردة التدريبية لا يستهدف مشاركين جدد في أي برامج (أرجو تفهم ذلك)
ولدي بالفعل برامج تستهدف مشاركين يمكن معرفتها بالتفصيل من خلال الموقع الخاص بي وانت بالفعل أحد اعضاءه.


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (17 فبراير 2009)

م / أسامة
بدايتا احب ان تعرف اني اقدر سيادتكم واحترمكم جدا جدا
واحب ان اوضح التالي
قيام احد الاعضاء بعمل دعاية سواء لدورات او لمنتداه او لموقعه ليس عيب ولا عليه غبار
لكن ايضا توضيح الامور ووضع النقط علي الحروف ايضا مهم حتي لا يختلط الحابل بالنابل
واعترف بان اسلوبي في الرد علي بعض المشاركات كان شديد اللهجة ولكني لا اتمالك نفسي عندما اري امامي مغالطات وليست مشاركات وهذا لم يصدر مني مع سيادتكم او د روضة ولكم دورات معلن عنها بالمنتدي بل نتمني لكم التوفيق
لكننا تعبنا من المغالطات التي تحيطنا من كل جانب 
فتجد من يحل حرام ويحرم حلال ومن ينقد حقائق اوضح من الشمس 
ولله الامر من قبل ومن بعد
وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## AMEER2006 (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بك


----------



## almasry (4 أبريل 2009)

موضوع ممتاز نرجو المزيد


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (9 أبريل 2009)

بصراحة عرض تقديمى سيئ للغاية .... والله لو كان جيد كنت قلت جيد ولو جيد جدا كنت قلت ولو ممتاز برده كنت قلت 

العرض اللى حضرتك حطه ما هو الا Copy و Paste من المواصفات ليس به اى اضافة 

تقبل مودتى


----------



## اسامةعباس (11 أبريل 2009)

الطيرالمسافر قال:


> بصراحة عرض تقديمى سيئ للغاية .... والله لو كان جيد كنت قلت جيد ولو جيد جدا كنت قلت ولو ممتاز برده كنت قلت
> 
> العرض اللى حضرتك حطه ما هو الا copy و paste من المواصفات ليس به اى اضافة
> 
> تقبل مودتى



*مشكور جدا ورأيك مهم خاصة وان اضفت ما هو أفضل من جهدك لي وللزملاء بالموقع*


----------



## mohamed lashin (11 أبريل 2009)

لا تعليق على السيد الطير المسافر


----------



## غلباوى (22 أبريل 2009)

انا معجب جداا بكلامك فعلا يا باش مهندس احمد ابو جلال ( ومعجب بكل تعليقاتك )

و اتفق معك فى الراى فعلا اننا نرى من يحل حرام ويحرم حلال ومن ينقد حقائق اوضح من الشمس 
ولله الامر من قبل ومن بعد


----------



## زياد يونس (22 أبريل 2009)

شكراعلى المجهود الرائع الزى المبزول


----------



## تقى100 (4 يونيو 2009)

*تساؤل*

شكرا ها هذاالجهد يااستاذ اسامة​ 

انا معى بكالريوس رقابة جودة
وأعمل فى شركة بترول بقسم السلامة والصحة المهنية وحماية البيئة .
ولكن عملى يتم التعيينات فيه بقسم العلوم ولا مجال لرقابة جودة .
اريد معرفة اهمية مراقبى الجودة فى هذا المجال بالقسم المذكور بداخل مص وخارجها من الدول الاوروبية واليابان والصين
 لان هذا المجال سواء كان (رقابةالجودة - والسلامة المهنية) هم اول من ظهروه اهتموا به
اريد الاجابة منك يااستاذ اسامة واى صديق اخر يفيد بجديةفى هذا الموضوع


----------



## عمر_عسكر (9 يونيو 2009)

الاخ الفاضل/ اسامه عباس
هل من الممكن ارسال مواعيد عقد برامج الاوشا وطبعا سيادتك عارف العنوان
 عمر عسكر


----------



## نور وزمزم (9 يونيو 2009)

نشكركم ايها الخبراء الكرام


----------



## PETROLS (20 يوليو 2009)

Many thanks Eng. Osama


----------

